# Hand cannons: dangerous?



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Dear all,

this is a link to a forum thread (halfway thru it) where a guy posts pictures of his thumb partly blown away while shooting his S&W 460XVR.
He initially blamed the gun for possible production flaws, then admitted he kept his thumb over the wheel-cylinder gap.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=664580&page=17

Following is a picture of a shooting test on a rest performed in Italy with the same gun, Hornady SST 12" loads. The pressure developed is in the order of 44 000 atmospheres (not 100% sure, I'll check).
I'd reccomend you magnify the pic to see the scenic fireblast enveloping the whole gun (except the muzzle).



The only version available in Italy now is a 12" Performance center. Soon a 3" barrel model will be available smt104:smt104:smt107:smt107)


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks to me like a perfect example of barrel obstruction.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Somebody would give me one of them things I would sell it before the next day. I know my limit and that's a .44mag.:bio:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those that grip automatics in front of the trigger guard are quite vulnerable to this problem when shooting revolvers. The smaller calibers can cause severe injury also.:smt009

The big boomers are not my cup of tea.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've go no personal use for giant caliber handguns. I don't hunt, ammo is too expensive, and I don't have an ego problem that forces me to use a huge caliber gun so people stop and stare at me at the range. 

Cool pic though. :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*mess*

mccoy: Sir; only one thing can I think of to say:
HOT DANG that has to hurt.
What a mess.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Crikey! I guess this smilie would be in poor taste: :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ummmm, yes, guns are dangerous. Some more than others on the back end. ;-)


----------

